# Treo 650 is not pairing anymore



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

Well, all of a sudden 2 days ago my Treo 650 started acting up. When I start the car, it wakes up the Treo - but doesn't take control (the bluetooth icon shows as if the phone is not paired with the car). Even more weird, at this point I cannot turn the screen off (when I hit the red button, the screen goes off after delay, but then comes back on several seconds later). And after it's been in the car the phone acts weird - some buttons take 5-6 seconds to respond.

There are 2 things that may be the reason for this:
1. I got a new key for the car - so it was at the dealership to be re-coded. That should not have affected anything - but I don't know.
2. I installed Doom on the Treo (which to my surprise works great). It shouldn't have anything to do with bluetooth, but again I don't know.

Unfortunately I don't know which of the above screwed things up, but at this point it doesn't matter. I try pairing the phone with the car again, and resetting the phone - no difference. I guess the only way would be to wipe out the phone with hard reset, and start clean


----------



## CJsCar (May 12, 2005)

*Doom may have doomed it.*

Nothing needs to be done to the vehicle to get a new key, so unless it was reprogrammed for another reason it must be another issue.


----------



## janicecue (Sep 19, 2005)

*Help! Treo 650 never paired*

I traded up to the 650 just to use in my BMW. Pairing has never worked even after downloading the new program Sprint sent to me. BMW sent me a notice that NOW I could use the 650. How, I have tried everything that I have read about. Any suggestions? :tsk:


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

To my surprise my TREO 650 works flawlessly with my wife's X3. I use Verizon services and the phone/car paired up immediately :thumbup: 

One strange thing happened when I was in the car waiting for my wife. I turned on the Treo and dialed my home #. The car took over and called a number in my wifes address book. 

So I had my wife on the other line connected to the TREO and one of her co-workers connected to the BMW. Does the car bluetooth use the phone to make calls? I truned the car off and took the keys out to kill the call but it did not work! She was still there!

The only thing I can think of is possibly the car was pulling in my wifes bluetooth from upstairs?? I was in the garage and she was on her way.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

CJ, I also suspect Doom - cause I tried pairing with the car clean, and that didn't help. They do some magic on the car for the new key, which then makes my other keys not working so the whole procedure has to be done with all the keys there. And yes, supposedly it doesn't affect anything - but when I've had my car at the dealership and after that Bluetooth was not working, I got a little suspicious. I still haven't resolved the issue. Would be a pity to have to lose Doom - works so well.

Janice, if you have trouble pairing the Treo with your car try the trick I posted in a previous thread - after you pair but before you disconnect from the car, place a call out from the Treo. In my car that causes the Treo to ask for the passkey a 2nd time which actually completes the pairing process properly.

FireFly, if you have paired 2 phones to your X3 and they are both in range I'm not sure what would happen. Probably the reason for your double call. Just have only one phone paired to the car.


----------



## janicecue (Sep 19, 2005)

*Pairing*

Thank you, can you direct me to your previous message in re to your tricks? I will try calling out on my Treo while in the car. :thumbup:


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

janicecue said:


> Thank you, can you direct me to your previous message in re to your tricks? I will try calling out on my Treo while in the car. :thumbup:


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84661


----------



## crawform (Jun 18, 2004)

st_o_p said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84661


st_o_p, Have you figured out the problem yet. Mine is still working fine, but you are making me nervous. :eeps:


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

crawform said:


> st_o_p, Have you figured out the problem yet. Mine is still working fine, but you are making me nervous. :eeps:


Nope, but I'm pretty sure at this point the problem is with the Treo and not with the car. After countless attempts, I managed to re-pair it clean and it worked until the next time I got in the car. Then - the same story, the Treo wakes up when I start the car, but the bluetooth icon indicates it's not connected (and it's not). I'll be going on vacation next week, so I cannot deal with that until then. But I have a feeling that I will have to hard-reset it and wipe everything clean. At least right now I don't see other options. (If I get lucky and Sprint releases another ROM update, I'm sure that will fix it - but they don't do it that often)


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

Just wanted to put a lid on this - I found the reason. It wasn't the dealership re-coding or the ZDoom. Turned out it's an application called BlueChat which I installed and then forgot about - supposed to be a cool thing where you can find people around you to chat over bluetooth. I never used it, and it totally screwed my hands-free functionality. Once I removed it - everything works fine :thumbup:


----------

